# The relationship between the Mouth of Sauron and the Nazgul



## CWOBrien (Feb 18, 2019)

Such are the things I like to wonder about in my spare time XD 

Do you reckon their relationship was a frosty one? Would they have competed for Sauron's favour? And would the Mouth have known each Ringwraith according to his measure?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't think speed dating was in their future


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 18, 2019)

It's an interesting question. I think it likely that the Mouth might well have competed, or tried to compete, for Sauron's favor; the impression from his description seems to indicate that: "he was more cruel than any orc". He probably betrayed many a competitor.

But I don't imagine the Nazgul looked on it that way, as they were entirely enslaved to their rings, and thus to Sauron directly. They may in fact have taken no notice of him.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 18, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's an interesting question. I think it likely that the Mouth might well have competed, or tried to compete, for Sauron's favor; the impression from his description seems to indicate that: "he was more cruel than any orc". He probably betrayed many a competitor.
> 
> But I don't imagine the Nazgul looked on it that way, as they were entirely enslaved to their rings, and thus to Sauron directly. They may in fact have taken no notice of him.


Which leads me to a new post idea of mine:
**DO* the Nazgul have minds of their OWN?

*
CL


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 19, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> But I don't imagine the Nazgul looked on it that way, as they were entirely enslaved to their rings, and thus to Sauron directly. They may in fact have taken no notice of him.



I think so too. Also, the Mouth of Sauron was a mortal man. So even in case of competition for Sauron's favour, the Nazgul would regard him as a very temporary problem at best.



CirdanLinweilin said:


> *DO* the Nazgul have minds of their OWN?



Minds yes, but with no independence. They organized e.g. the hunt for the Ring in a reasoned way, yet in full obedience.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 19, 2019)

Merroe said:


> the Nazgul would regard him as a very temporary problem at best.


Yes, like a Mayfly -- _ "A trifle that Sauron fancies"._

But here's a question: We know that he considered that he was due for the command of Isengard; I wonder if he also hoped to be awarded the ring of the fallen Witch-King -- and if so, how likely would Sauron be to give it to him?


----------



## Alcuin (Feb 19, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> We know that he considered that he was due for the command of Isengard; I wonder if he also hoped to be awarded the ring of the fallen Witch-King -- and if so, how likely would Sauron be to give it to him?


Exactly.


----------

